# Consult and pap under anesthesia



## pug062657 (May 7, 2010)

Hi, I have a patient that was already admitted to the hospital and our doctor was called for a consult.  After the consult, our doctor needed to do an exam under anesthesia and pap smear.  My question is can I bill for both the consult and the exam since both were done on the same day?  Help!!


----------



## katielove (May 17, 2010)

I think you are okay to bill out both CPT codes on the same day.  I checked CCI on some of the consultation codes and the pelvic exam under anesthesia code 57410 and they don't hit an edit.


----------

